# watercolor tape aggghh!



## valeriesart (Apr 11, 2020)

I just started in watercolors and i love them. To hold the paper down im using a tape that is blue called painters tape i got at the hardware store. It seems to do good if i take it off after the picture drys. But today i left it on overnight and it totally destroyed the edges. Any suggestions on a good tape?:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

I've never run into that problem using painter's tape, but I always use 3M brand. It's a touch more expensive than house- or off- brands, but I know the adhesive won't pull up paper even if left on for weeks (Yup, I did that, once 🤣 ).

A good brand of regular old masking tape works just as well as painter's tape, but sometimes let's a bit of paint leak under the edge.

Some artists still swear by Kraft tape, the brown stuff that has to have the adhesive side wet like an envelope. My luck with that has been spotty, at best.

Using a block that has all 4 sides glued up eliminates the need to stretch the paper, so no tape needed.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

I think you should use Tape for Watercolor Paper. I recommend Pro Art white tape, Its adhesive is applicable on almost any surface you want to mask and label.


----------



## Mimirichman (Jun 19, 2021)

To store watercolor paintings, remember that acidic materials should not be used. This means the portfolio materials, as well as the paper and masking tape, are all acid-free. This is significant because the acid causes the painting to yellow. As a result, especially when exposed to light and heat, your artwork will begin to deteriorate sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

If used just to hold the paper down, blue painter's tape found in hardware stores is perfect for watercolorists.

If stretching the paper, too, just about any packing tape that requires wetting the adhesive does the trick.

If it is likely the painting will last and be admired for a century or two, then use the archival wc paper tape sold in art supply shops. Although many regular packing tapes are acid free, buying the super expensive archival tapes pretty much guarantees it to be acid free.


----------

